
Justice Department investigates lawmakers who dumped stock - georgecmu
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-justice-department-investigates-lawmakers-who-dumped-stock-cnn-2020-3
======
oyebenny
I'm more concerned about whether they will actually do anything with this
"investigation".

~~~
whateveracct
My guess is Trump holds potential charges over their head as leverage.

------
thoughtstheseus
Seems like the trades were based on public info.

~~~
olliej
Yes, they’re claiming everyone new about the risk of an epidemic (at this
point half the news stations were saying it wouldn’t be a problem), and it was
purely happenstance that led them to make millions in beneficial stock trades
just after a national security briefing on coronavirus, and before numerous
states had to start shutting down.

~~~
Supermancho
> at this point half the news stations were saying it wouldn’t be a problem

Half were. Online here we had discussion about how travel bans wouldn't work.
Some companies, like mine, were already approving work-at-home until further
notice. I was at home already and haven't left (for anything but supplies).

> before numerous states had to start shutting down.

That was decided by governors, not Congresscritters.

------
quezzle
They’ll be fine.

